# achat ipad refurb ou neuf



## gaetanh34 (8 Novembre 2018)

bonjour
je compte acheter un ipad pour mes etudes et je n'ai pas un grand budget. 
j’hésite entre acheter un refurb de 2017 ou un neuf de cette année. 
est ce que la compatibilité pencil et la puce a10 vaut 70e de plus ?
merci  de votre réponse
la bise


----------

